# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان > Human Rights >  International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights

## سالي جمعة

[align=left] *[align=center]International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights, G.A. res. 2200A (XXI), 21 U.N. GAOR Supp. (No. 16) at 52, U.N. Doc. A/6316 (1966), 999 U.N.T.S. 171, entered into force Mar. 23, 1976[/align].*

 

*PREAMBLE*
   The States Parties to the present Covenant,
   Considering that, in accordance with the principles proclaimed   in the Charter of the United Nations, recognition of the inherent   dignity and of the equal and inalienable rights of all members   of the human family is the foundation of freedom, justice and   peace in the world,
   Recognizing that these rights derive from the inherent dignity   of the human person,
   Recognizing that, in accordance with the Universal Declaration   of Human Rights, the ideal of free human beings enjoying civil   and political freedom and freedom from fear and want can only   be achieved if conditions are created whereby everyone may enjoy   his civil and political rights, as well as his economic, social   and cultural rights,
   Considering the obligation of States under the Charter of   the United Nations to promote universal respect for, and observance   of, human rights and freedoms,
   Realizing that the individual, having duties to other individuals   and to the community to which he belongs, is under a responsibility   to strive for the promotion and observance of the rights recognized   in the present Covenant,
   Agree upon the following articles:*PART I* *Article I*
   1. All peoples have the right of self-determination. By virtue   of that right they freely determine their political status and   freely pursue their economic, social and cultural development.
   2. All peoples may, for their own ends, freely dispose of   their natural wealth and resources without prejudice to any obligations   arising out of international economic co-operation, based upon   the principle of mutual benefit, and international law. In no   case may a people be deprived of its own means of subsistence.
   3. The States Parties to the present Covenant, including those   having responsibility for the administration of Non-Self-Governing   and Trust Territories, shall promote the realization of the right   of self-determination, and shall respect that right, in conformity   with the provisions of the Charter of the United Nations.*PART II* *Article 2*
   1. Each State Party to the present Covenant undertakes to   respect and to ensure to all individuals within its territory   and subject to its jurisdiction the rights recognized in the   present Covenant, without distinction of any kind, such as race,   colour, ***, language, religion, political or other opinion,   national or social origin, property, birth or other status.
   2. Where not already provided for by existing legislative   or other measures, each State Party to the present Covenant undertakes   to take the necessary steps, in accordance with its constitutional   processes and with the provisions of the present Covenant, to   adopt such legislative or other measures as may be necessary   to give effect to the rights recognized in the present Covenant.
   3. Each State Party to the present Covenant undertakes:
     (a) To ensure that any person whose rights or freedoms as     herein recognized are violated shall have an effective remedy,     notwithstanding that the violation has been committed by persons     acting in an official capacity;
     (b) To ensure that any person claiming such a remedy shall     have his right thereto determined by competent judicial, administrative     or legislative authorities, or by any other competent authority     provided for by the legal system of the State, and to develop     the possibilities of judicial remedy;
     (c) To ensure that the competent authorities shall enforce     such remedies when granted.*Article 3*
   The States Parties to the present Covenant undertake to ensure   the equal right of men and women to the enjoyment of all civil   and political rights set forth in the present Covenant.*Article 4*
   1 . In time of public emergency which threatens the life of   the nation and the existence of which is officially proclaimed,   the States Parties to the present Covenant may take measures   derogating from their obligations under the present Covenant   to the extent strictly required by the exigencies of the situation,   provided that such measures are not inconsistent with their other   obligations under international law and do not involve discrimination   solely on the ground of race, colour, ***, language, religion   or social origin.
   2. No derogation from articles 6, 7, 8 (paragraphs I and 2),   11, 15, 16 and 18 may be made under this provision.
   3. Any State Party to the present Covenant availing itself   of the right of derogation shall immediately inform the other   States Parties to the present Covenant, through the intermediary   of the Secretary-General of the United Nations, of the provisions   from which it has derogated and of the reasons by which it was   actuated. A further communication shall be made, through the   same intermediary, on the date on which it terminates such derogation.*Article 5*
   1. Nothing in the present Covenant may be interpreted as implying   for any State, group or person any right to engage in any activity   or perform any act aimed at the destruction of any of the rights   and freedoms recognized herein or at their limitation to a greater   extent than is provided for in the present Covenant.
   2. There shall be no restriction upon or derogation from any   of the fundamental human rights recognized or existing in any   State Party to the present Covenant pursuant to law, conventions,   regulations or custom on the pretext that the present Covenant   does not recognize such rights or that it recognizes them to   a lesser extent.*PART III* *Article 6*
   1. Every human being has the inherent right to life. This   right shall be protected by law. No one shall be arbitrarily   deprived of his life.
   2. In countries which have not abolished the death penalty,   sentence of death may be imposed only for the most serious crimes   in accordance with the law in force at the time of the commission   of the crime and not contrary to the provisions of the present   Covenant and to the Convention on the Prevention and Punishment   of the Crime of Genocide. This penalty can only be carried out   pursuant to a final judgement rendered by a competent court.
   3. When deprivation of life constitutes the crime of genocide,   it is understood that nothing in this article shall authorize   any State Party to the present Covenant to derogate in any way   from any obligation assumed under the provisions of the Convention   on the Prevention and Punishment of the Crime of Genocide.
   4. Anyone sentenced to death shall have the right to seek   pardon or commutation of the sentence. Amnesty, pardon or commutation   of the sentence of death may be granted in all cases.
   5. Sentence of death shall not be imposed for crimes committed   by persons below eighteen years of age and shall not be carried   out on pregnant women.
   6. Nothing in this article shall be invoked to delay or to   prevent the abolition of capital punishment by any State Party   to the present Covenant.*Article 7*
   No one shall be subjected to torture or to cruel, inhuman   or degrading treatment or punishment. In particular, no one shall   be subjected without his free consent to medical or scientific   experimentation.*Article 8*
   1. No one shall be held in slavery; slavery and the slave-trade   in all their forms shall be prohibited.
   2. No one shall be held in servitude.
   3.
     (a) No one shall be required to perform forced or compulsory     labour;
     (b) Paragraph 3 (a) shall not be held to preclude, in countries     where imprisonment with hard labour may be imposed as a punishment     for a crime, the performance of hard labour in pursuance of a     sentence to such punishment by a competent court;
     (c) For the purpose of this paragraph the term "forced     or compulsory labour" shall not include:
       (i) Any work or service, not referred to in subparagraph (b),       normally required of a person who is under detention in consequence       of a lawful order of a court, or of a person during conditional       release from such detention;
       (ii) Any service of a military character and, in countries       where conscientious objection is recognized, any national service       required by law of conscientious objectors;
       (iii) Any service exacted in cases of emergency or calamity       threatening the life or well-being of the community;
       (iv) Any work or service which forms part of normal civil       obligations.*Article 9*
   1. Everyone has the right to liberty and security of person.   No one shall be subjected to arbitrary arrest or detention. No   one shall be deprived of his liberty except on such grounds and   in accordance with such procedure as are established by law.
   2. Anyone who is arrested shall be informed, at the time of   arrest, of the reasons for his arrest and shall be promptly informed   of any charges against him.
   3. Anyone arrested or detained on a criminal charge shall   be brought promptly before a judge or other officer authorized   by law to exercise judicial power and shall be entitled to trial   within a reasonable time or to release. It shall not be the general   rule that persons awaiting trial shall be detained in custody,   but release may be subject to guarantees to appear for trial,   at any other stage of the judicial proceedings, and, should occasion   arise, for execution of the judgement.
   4. Anyone who is deprived of his liberty by arrest or detention   shall be entitled to take proceedings before a court, in order   that that court may decide without delay on the lawfulness of his   detention and order his release if the detention is not lawful.
   5. Anyone who has been the victim of unlawful arrest or detention   shall have an enforceable right to compensation.*Article 10*
   1. All persons deprived of their liberty shall be treated   with humanity and with respect for the inherent dignity of the   human person.
   2.
     (a) Accused persons shall, save in exceptional circumstances,     be segregated from convicted persons and shall be subject to     separate treatment appropriate to their status as unconvicted     persons;
     (b) Accused juvenile persons shall be separated from adults     and brought as speedily as possible for adjudication. 3. The     penitentiary system shall comprise treatment of prisoners the     essential aim of which shall be their reformation and social     rehabilitation. Juvenile offenders shall be segregated from adults     and be accorded treatment appropriate to their age and legal     status.*Article 11*
   No one shall be imprisoned merely on the ground of inability   to fulfil a contractual obligation.*Article 12*
   1. Everyone lawfully within the territory of a State shall,   within that territory, have the right to liberty of movement   and freedom to choose his residence.
   2. Everyone shall be free to leave any country, including   his own.
   3. The above-mentioned rights shall not be subject to any   restrictions except those which are provided by law, are necessary   to protect national security, public order (ordre public), public   health or morals or the rights and freedoms of others, and are   consistent with the other rights recognized in the present Covenant.
   4. No one shall be arbitrarily deprived of the right to enter   his own country.*Article 13*
   An alien lawfully in the territory of a State Party to the   present Covenant may be expelled therefrom only in pursuance   of a decision reached in accordance with law and shall, except   where compelling reasons of national security otherwise require,   be allowed to submit the reasons against his expulsion and to   have his case reviewed by, and be represented for the purpose   before, the competent authority or a person or persons especially   designated by the competent authority.*Article 14*
   1. All persons shall be equal before the courts and tribunals.   In the determination of any criminal charge against him, or of   his rights and obligations in a suit at law, everyone shall be   entitled to a fair and public hearing by a competent, independent   and impartial tribunal established by law. The press and the   public may be excluded from all or part of a trial for reasons   of morals, public order (ordre public) or national security in   a democratic society, or when the interest of the private lives   of the parties so requires, or to the extent strictly necessary   in the opinion of the court in special circumstances where publicity   would prejudice the interests of justice; but any judgement rendered   in a criminal case or in a suit at law shall be made public except   where the interest of juvenile persons otherwise requires or   the proceedings concern matrimonial disputes or the guardianship   of children.
   2. Everyone charged with a criminal offence shall have the   right to be presumed innocent until proved guilty according to   law.
   3. In the determination of any criminal charge against him,   everyone shall be entitled to the following minimum guarantees,   in full equality:
     (a) To be informed promptly and in detail in a language which     he understands of the nature and cause of the charge against     him;
     (b) To have adequate time and facilities for the preparation     of his defence and to communicate with counsel of his own choosing;
     (c) To be tried without undue delay;
     (d) To be tried in his presence, and to defend himself in     person or through legal assistance of his own choosing; to be     informed, if he does not have legal assistance, of this right;     and to have legal assistance assigned to him, in any case where     the interests of justice so require, and without payment by him     in any such case if he does not have sufficient means to pay     for it;
     (e) To examine, or have examined, the witnesses against him     and to obtain the attendance and examination of witnesses on     his behalf under the same conditions as witnesses against him;
     (f) To have the free assistance of an interpreter if he cannot     understand or speak the language used in court;
     (g) Not to be compelled to testify against himself or to confess     guilt.4. In the case of juvenile persons, the procedure shall be   such as will take account of their age and the desirability of   promoting their rehabilitation.
   5. Everyone convicted of a crime shall have the right to his   conviction and sentence being reviewed by a higher tribunal according   to law.
   6. When a person has by a final decision been convicted of   a criminal offence and when subsequently his conviction has been   reversed or he has been pardoned on the ground that a new or   newly discovered fact shows conclusively that there has been   a miscarriage of justice, the person who has suffered punishment   as a result of such conviction shall be compensated according   to law, unless it is proved that the non-disclosure of the unknown   fact in time is wholly or partly attributable to him.
   7. No one shall be liable to be tried or punished again for   an offence for which he has already been finally convicted or   acquitted in accordance with the law and penal procedure of each   country.*Article 15*
   1 . No one shall be held guilty of any criminal offence on   account of any act or omission which did not constitute a criminal   offence, under national or international law, at the time when   it was committed. Nor shall a heavier penalty be imposed than   the one that was applicable at the time when the criminal offence   was committed. If, subsequent to the commission of the offence,   provision is made by law for the imposition of the lighter penalty,   the offender shall benefit thereby.
   2. Nothing in this article shall prejudice the trial and punishment   of any person for any act or omission which, at the time when   it was committed, was criminal according to the general principles   of law recognized by the community of nations.*Article 16*
   Everyone shall have the right to recognition everywhere as   a person before the law.*Article 17*
   1. No one shall be subjected to arbitrary or unlawful interference   with his privacy, family, home or correspondence, nor to unlawful   attacks on his honour and reputation.
   2. Everyone has the right to the protection of the law against   such interference or attacks.*Article 18*
   1. Everyone shall have the right to freedom of thought, conscience   and religion. This right shall include freedom to have or to   adopt a religion or belief of his choice, and freedom, either   individually or in community with others and in public or private,   to manifest his religion or belief in worship, observance, practice   and teaching.
   2. No one shall be subject to coercion which would impair   his freedom to have or to adopt a religion or belief of his choice.
   3. Freedom to manifest one's religion or beliefs may be subject   only to such limitations as are prescribed by law and are necessary   to protect public safety, order, health, or morals or the fundamental   rights and freedoms of others. 4. The States Parties to the present   Covenant undertake to have respect for the liberty of parents   and, when applicable, legal guardians to ensure the religious   and moral education of their children in conformity with their   own convictions.*Article 19*
   1. Everyone shall have the right to hold opinions without   interference.
   2. Everyone shall have the right to freedom of expression;   this right shall include freedom to seek, receive and impart   information and ideas of all kinds, regardless of frontiers,   either orally, in writing or in print, in the form of art, or   through any other media of his choice.
   3. The exercise of the rights provided for in paragraph 2   of this article carries with it special duties and responsibilities.   It may therefore be subject to certain restrictions, but these   shall only be such as are provided by law and are necessary:
     (a) For respect of the rights or reputations of others;
     (b) For the protection of national security or of public order     (ordre public), or of public health or morals.*Article 20*
   1. Any propaganda for war shall be prohibited by law.
   2. Any advocacy of national, racial or religious hatred that   constitutes incitement to discrimination, hostility or violence   shall be prohibited by law.*Article 21*
   The right of peaceful assembly shall be recognized. No restrictions   may be placed on the exercise of this right other than those   imposed in conformity with the law and which are necessary in   a democratic society in the interests of national security or   public safety, public order (ordre public), the protection of   public health or morals or the protection of the rights and freedoms   of others.*Article 22*
   1. Everyone shall have the right to freedom of association   with others, including the right to form and join trade unions   for the protection of his interests.
   2. No restrictions may be placed on the exercise of this right   other than those which are prescribed by law and which are necessary   in a democratic society in the interests of national security   or public safety, public order (ordre public), the protection   of public health or morals or the protection of the rights and   freedoms of others. This article shall not prevent the imposition   of lawful restrictions on members of the armed forces and of   the police in their exercise of this right.
   3. Nothing in this article shall authorize States Parties   to the International Labour Organisation Convention of 1948 concerning   Freedom of Association and Protection of the Right to Organize   to take legislative measures which would prejudice, or to apply   the law in such a manner as to prejudice, the guarantees provided   for in that Convention.*Article 23*
   1. The family is the natural and fundamental group unit of   society and is entitled to protection by society and the State.
   2. The right of men and women of marriageable age to marry   and to found a family shall be recognized.
   3. No marriage shall be entered into without the free and   full consent of the intending spouses.
   4. States Parties to the present Covenant shall take appropriate   steps to ensure equality of rights and responsibilities of spouses   as to marriage, during marriage and at its dissolution. In the   case of dissolution, provision shall be made for the necessary   protection of any children.*Article 24*
   1. Every child shall have, without any discrimination as to   race, colour, ***, language, religion, national or social origin,   property or birth, the right to such measures of protection as   are required by his status as a minor, on the part of his family,   society and the State.
   2. Every child shall be registered immediately after birth   and shall have a name.
   3. Every child has the right to acquire a nationality.*Article 25*
   Every citizen shall have the right and the opportunity, without   any of the distinctions mentioned in article 2 and without unreasonable   restrictions:
     (a) To take part in the conduct of public affairs, directly     or through freely chosen representatives;
     (b) To vote and to be elected at genuine periodic elections     which shall be by universal and equal suffrage and shall be held     by secret ballot, guaranteeing the free expression of the will     of the electors;
     (c) To have access, on general terms of equality, to public     service in his country.*Article 26*
   All persons are equal before the law and are entitled without   any discrimination to the equal protection of the law. In this   respect, the law shall prohibit any discrimination and guarantee   to all persons equal and effective protection against discrimination   on any ground such as race, colour, ***, language, religion,   political or other opinion, national or social origin, property,   birth or other status.*Article 27*
   In those States in which ethnic, religious or linguistic minorities   exist, persons belonging to such minorities shall not be denied   the right, in community with the other members of their group,   to enjoy their own culture, to profess and practise their own   religion, or to use their own language.*PART IV* *Article 28*    1. There shall be established a Human Rights Committee (hereafter   referred to in the present Covenant as the Committee). It shall   consist of eighteen members and shall carry out the functions   hereinafter provided.
   2. The Committee shall be composed of nationals of the States   Parties to the present Covenant who shall be persons of high   moral character and recognized competence in the field of human   rights, consideration being given to the usefulness of the participation   of some persons having legal experience.
   3. The members of the Committee shall be elected and shall   serve in their personal capacity.*Article 29*
   1 . The members of the Committee shall be elected by secret   ballot from a list of persons possessing the qualifications prescribed   in article 28 and nominated for the purpose by the States Parties   to the present Covenant.
   2. Each State Party to the present Covenant may nominate not   more than two persons. These persons shall be nationals of the   nominating State.
   3. A person shall be eligible for renomination.*Article 30*
   1. The initial election shall be held no later than six months   after the date of the entry into force of the present Covenant.
   2. At least four months before the date of each election to   the Committee, other than an election to fill a vacancy declared   in accordance with article 34, the Secretary-General of the United   Nations shall address a written invitation to the States Parties   to the present Covenant to submit their nominations for membership   of the Committee within three months.
   3. The Secretary-General of the United Nations shall prepare   a list in alphabetical order of all the persons thus nominated,   with an indication of the States Parties which have nominated   them, and shall submit it to the States Parties to the present   Covenant no later than one month before the date of each election.
   4. Elections of the members of the Committee shall be held   at a meeting of the States Parties to the present Covenant convened   by the Secretary General of the United Nations at the Headquarters   of the United Nations. At that meeting, for which two thirds   of the States Parties to the present Covenant shall constitute   a quorum, the persons elected to the Committee shall be those   nominees who obtain the largest number of votes and an absolute   majority of the votes of the representatives of States Parties   present and voting.*Article 31*
   1. The Committee may not include more than one national of   the same State.
   2. In the election of the Committee, consideration shall be   given to equitable geographical distribution of membership and   to the representation of the different forms of civilization   and of the principal legal systems.*Article 32*
   1. The members of the Committee shall be elected for a term   of four years. They shall be eligible for re-election if renominated.   However, the terms of nine of the members elected at the first   election shall expire at the end of two years; immediately after   the first election, the names of these nine members shall be   chosen by lot by the Chairman of the meeting referred to in article   30, paragraph 4.
   2. Elections at the expiry of office shall be held in accordance   with the preceding articles of this part of the present Covenant.*Article 33*
   1. If, in the unanimous opinion of the other members, a member   of the Committee has ceased to carry out his functions for any   cause other than absence of a temporary character, the Chairman   of the Committee shall notify the Secretary-General of the United   Nations, who shall then declare the seat of that member to be   vacant.
   2. In the event of the death or the resignation of a member   of the Committee, the Chairman shall immediately notify the Secretary-General   of the United Nations, who shall declare the seat vacant from   the date of death or the date on which the resignation takes   effect.*Article 34*
   1. When a vacancy is declared in accordance with article 33   and if the term of office of the member to be replaced does not   expire within six months of the declaration of the vacancy, the   Secretary-General of the United Nations shall notify each of   the States Parties to the present Covenant, which may within   two months submit nominations in accordance with article 29 for   the purpose of filling the vacancy.
   2. The Secretary-General of the United Nations shall prepare   a list in alphabetical order of the persons thus nominated and   shall submit it to the States Parties to the present Covenant.   The election to fill the vacancy shall then take place in accordance   with the relevant provisions of this part of the present Covenant.
   3. A member of the Committee elected to fill a vacancy declared   in accordance with article 33 shall hold office for the remainder   of the term of the member who vacated the seat on the Committee   under the provisions of that article.*Article 35*
   The members of the Committee shall, with the approval of the   General Assembly of the United Nations, receive emoluments from   United Nations resources on such terms and conditions as the   General Assembly may decide, having regard to the importance   of the Committee's responsibilities.*Article 36*
   The Secretary-General of the United Nations shall provide   the necessary staff and facilities for the effective performance   of the functions of the Committee under the present Covenant.*Article 37*
   1. The Secretary-General of the United Nations shall convene   the initial meeting of the Committee at the Headquarters of the   United Nations.
   2. After its initial meeting, the Committee shall meet at   such times as shall be provided in its rules of procedure.
   3. The Committee shall normally meet at the Headquarters of   the United Nations or at the United Nations Office at Geneva.*Article 38*
   Every member of the Committee shall, before taking up his   duties, make a solemn declaration in open committee that he will   perform his functions impartially and conscientiously.*Article 39*
   1. The Committee shall elect its officers for a term of two   years. They may be re-elected.
   2. The Committee shall establish its own rules of procedure,   but these rules shall provide, inter alia, that:
     (a) Twelve members shall constitute a quorum;
     (b) Decisions of the Committee shall be made by a majority     vote of the members present.*Article 40*
   1. The States Parties to the present Covenant undertake to   submit reports on the measures they have adopted which give effect   to the rights recognized herein and on the progress made in the   enjoyment of those rights:
     (a) Within one year of the entry into force of the present     Covenant for the States Parties concerned;
     (b) Thereafter whenever the Committee so requests.2. All reports shall be submitted to the Secretary-General   of the United Nations, who shall transmit them to the Committee   for consideration. Reports shall indicate the factors and difficulties,   if any, affecting the implementation of the present Covenant.
   3. The Secretary-General of the United Nations may, after   consultation with the Committee, transmit to the specialized   agencies concerned copies of such parts of the reports as may   fall within their field of competence.
   4. The Committee shall study the reports submitted by the   States Parties to the present Covenant. It shall transmit its   reports, and such general comments as it may consider appropriate,   to the States Parties. The Committee may also transmit to the   Economic and Social Council these comments along with the copies   of the reports it has received from States Parties to the present   Covenant.
   5. The States Parties to the present Covenant may submit to   the Committee observations on any comments that may be made in   accordance with paragraph 4 of this article.*Article 41*
   1. A State Party to the present Covenant may at any time declare   under this article that it recognizes the competence of the Committee   to receive and consider communications to the effect that a State   Party claims that another State Party is not fulfilling its obligations   under the present Covenant. Communications under this article   may be received and considered only if submitted by a State Party   which has made a declaration recognizing in regard to itself   the competence of the Committee. No communication shall be received   by the Committee if it concerns a State Party which has not made   such a declaration. Communications received under this article   shall be dealt with in accordance with the following procedure:
     (a) If a State Party to the present Covenant considers that     another State Party is not giving effect to the provisions of     the present Covenant, it may, by written communication, bring     the matter to the attention of that State Party. Within three     months after the receipt of the communication the receiving State     shall afford the State which sent the communication an explanation,     or any other statement in writing clarifying the matter which     should include, to the extent possible and pertinent, reference     to domestic procedures and remedies taken, pending, or available     in the matter;
     (b) If the matter is not adjusted to the satisfaction of both     States Parties concerned within six months after the receipt     by the receiving State of the initial communication, either State     shall have the right to refer the matter to the Committee, by     notice given to the Committee and to the other State;
     (c) The Committee shall deal with a matter referred to it     only after it has ascertained that all available domestic remedies     have been invoked and exhausted in the matter, in conformity     with the generally recognized principles of international law.     This shall not be the rule where the application of the remedies     is unreasonably prolonged;
     (d) The Committee shall hold closed meetings when examining     communications under this article;
     (e) Subject to the provisions of subparagraph (c), the Committee     shall make available its good offices to the States Parties concerned     with a view to a friendly solution of the matter on the basis     of respect for human rights and fundamental freedoms as recognized     in the present Covenant;
     (f) In any matter referred to it, the Committee may call upon     the States Parties concerned, referred to in subparagraph (b),     to supply any relevant information;
     (g) The States Parties concerned, referred to in subparagraph     (b), shall have the right to be represented when the matter is     being considered in the Committee and to make submissions orally     and/or in writing;
     (h) The Committee shall, within twelve months after the date     of receipt of notice under subparagraph (b), submit a report:
       (i) If a solution within the terms of subparagraph (e) is       reached, the Committee shall confine its report to a brief statement       of the facts and of the solution reached;
       (ii) If a solution within the terms of subparagraph (e) is       not reached, the Committee shall confine its report to a brief       statement of the facts; the written submissions and record of       the oral submissions made by the States Parties concerned shall       be attached to the report. In every matter, the report shall       be communicated to the States Parties concerned.2. The provisions of this article shall come into force when     ten States Parties to the present Covenant have made declarations     under paragraph I of this article. Such declarations shall be     deposited by the States Parties with the Secretary-General of     the United Nations, who shall transmit copies thereof to the     other States Parties. A declaration may be withdrawn at any time     by notification to the Secretary-General. Such a withdrawal shall     not prejudice the consideration of any matter which is the subject     of a communication already transmitted under this article; no     further communication by any State Party shall be received after     the notification of withdrawal of the declaration has been received     by the Secretary-General, unless the State Party concerned has     made a new declaration.*Article 42*
   1.
     (a) If a matter referred to the Committee in accordance with     article 41 is not resolved to the satisfaction of the States     Parties concerned, the Committee may, with the prior consent     of the States Parties concerned, appoint an ad hoc Conciliation     Commission (hereinafter referred to as the Commission). The good     offices of the Commission shall be made available to the States     Parties concerned with a view to an amicable solution of the     matter on the basis of respect for the present Covenant;
     (b) The Commission shall consist of five persons acceptable     to the States Parties concerned. If the States Parties concerned     fail to reach agreement within three months on all or part of     the composition of the Commission, the members of the Commission     concerning whom no agreement has been reached shall be elected     by secret ballot by a two-thirds majority vote of the Committee     from among its members.2. The members of the Commission shall serve in their personal   capacity. They shall not be nationals of the States Parties concerned,   or of a State not Party to the present Covenant, or of a State   Party which has not made a declaration under article 41.
   3. The Commission shall elect its own Chairman and adopt its   own rules of procedure.
   4. The meetings of the Commission shall normally be held at   the Headquarters of the United Nations or at the United Nations   Office at Geneva. However, they may be held at such other convenient   places as the Commission may determine in consultation with the   Secretary-General of the United Nations and the States Parties   concerned.
   5. The secretariat provided in accordance with article 36   shall also service the commissions appointed under this article.
   6. The information received and collated by the Committee   shall be made available to the Commission and the Commission   may call upon the States Parties concerned to supply any other   relevant information. 7. When the Commission has fully considered   the matter, but in any event not later than twelve months after   having been seized of the matter, it shall submit to the Chairman   of the Committee a report for communication to the States Parties   concerned:
     (a) If the Commission is unable to complete its consideration     of the matter within twelve months, it shall confine its report     to a brief statement of the status of its consideration of the     matter;
     (b) If an amicable solution to the matter on tie basis of     respect for human rights as recognized in the present Covenant     is reached, the Commission shall confine its report to a brief     statement of the facts and of the solution reached;
     (c) If a solution within the terms of subparagraph (b) is     not reached, the Commission's report shall embody its findings     on all questions of fact relevant to the issues between the States     Parties concerned, and its views on the possibilities of an amicable     solution of the matter. This report shall also contain the written     submissions and a record of the oral submissions made by the     States Parties concerned;
     (d) If the Commission's report is submitted under subparagraph     (c), the States Parties concerned shall, within three months     of the receipt of the report, notify the Chairman of the Committee     whether or not they accept the contents of the report of the     Commission.8. The provisions of this article are without prejudice to   the responsibilities of the Committee under article 41.
   9. The States Parties concerned shall share equally all the   expenses of the members of the Commission in accordance with   estimates to be provided by the Secretary-General of the United   Nations.
   10. The Secretary-General of the United Nations shall be empowered   to pay the expenses of the members of the Commission, if necessary,   before reimbursement by the States Parties concerned, in accordance   with paragraph 9 of this article.*Article 43*
   The members of the Committee, and of the ad hoc conciliation   commissions which may be appointed under article 42, shall be   entitled to the facilities, privileges and immunities of experts   on mission for the United Nations as laid down in the relevant   sections of the Convention on the Privileges and Immunities of   the United Nations.*Article 44*
   The provisions for the implementation of the present Covenant   shall apply without prejudice to the procedures prescribed in   the field of human rights by or under the constituent instruments   and the conventions of the United Nations and of the specialized   agencies and shall not prevent the States Parties to the present   Covenant from having recourse to other procedures for settling   a dispute in accordance with general or special international   agreements in force between them.*Article 45*
   The Committee shall submit to the General Assembly of the   United Nations, through the Economic and Social Council, an annual   report on its activities.*PART V* *Article 46 .*
   Nothing in the present Covenant shall be interpreted as impairing   the provisions of the Charter of the United Nations and of the   constitutions of the specialized agencies which define the respective   responsibilities of the various organs of the United Nations   and of the specialized agencies in regard to the matters dealt   with in the present Covenant.*Article 47*
   Nothing in the present Covenant shall be interpreted as impairing   the inherent right of all peoples to enjoy and utilize fully   and freely their natural wealth and resources.*PART VI* *Article 48*
   1. The present Covenant is open for signature by any State   Member of the United Nations or member of any of its specialized   agencies, by any State Party to the Statute of the International   Court of Justice, and by any other State which has been invited   by the General Assembly of the United Nations to become a Party   to the present Covenant.
   2. The present Covenant is subject to ratification. Instruments   of ratification shall be deposited with the Secretary-General   of the United Nations.
   3. The present Covenant shall be open to accession by any   State referred to in paragraph 1 of this article.
   4. Accession shall be effected by the deposit of an instrument   of accession with the Secretary-General of the United Nations.
   5. The Secretary-General of the United Nations shall inform   all States which have signed this Covenant or acceded to it of   the deposit of each instrument of ratification or accession.*Article 49*
   1. The present Covenant shall enter into force three months   after the date of the deposit with the Secretary-General of the   United Nations of the thirty-fifth instrument of ratification   or instrument of accession.
   2. For each State ratifying the present Covenant or acceding   to it after the deposit of the thirty-fifth instrument of ratification   or instrument of accession, the present Covenant shall enter   into force three months after the date of the deposit of its   own instrument of ratification or instrument of accession.*Article 50*
   The provisions of the present Covenant shall extend to all   parts of federal States without any limitations or exceptions.*Article 51*
   1. Any State Party to the present Covenant may propose an   amendment and file it with the Secretary-General of the United   Nations. The Secretary-General of the United Nations shall thereupon   communicate any proposed amendments to the States Parties to   the present Covenant with a request that they notify him whether   they favour a conference of States Parties for the purpose of   considering and voting upon the proposals. In the event that   at least one third of the States Parties favours such a conference,   the Secretary-General shall convene the conference under the   auspices of the United Nations. Any amendment adopted by a majority   of the States Parties present and voting at the conference shall   be submitted to the General Assembly of the United Nations for   approval.
   2. Amendments shall come into force when they have been approved   by the General Assembly of the United Nations and accepted by   a two-thirds majority of the States Parties to the present Covenant   in accordance with their respective constitutional processes.   3. When amendments come into force, they shall be binding on   those States Parties which have accepted them, other States Parties   still being bound by the provisions of the present Covenant and   any earlier amendment which they have accepted.*Article 52*
   Irrespective of the notifications made under article 48, paragraph   5, the Secretary-General of the United Nations shall inform all   States referred to in paragraph I of the same article of the   following particulars:
     (a) Signatures, ratifications and accessions under article     48;
     (b) The date of the entry into force of the present Covenant     under article 49 and the date of the entry into force of any     amendments under article 51.*Article 53*
   1. The present Covenant, of which the Chinese, English, French,   Russian and Spanish texts are equally authentic, shall be deposited   in the archives of the United Nations.
   2. The Secretary-General of the United Nations shall transmit   certified copies of the present Covenant to all States referred   to in article 48.[/align]

----------


## hazem mohamed

Thank you 
it was great

----------


## hazem mohamed

Thank you 
it was great

----------

